# Jordan Peters



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

So I came across this video on YouTube. It made alot of sense to me. Who actually trains this way and has good results?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Discovered Dorian Yates methods about a year into my training, fell in love with them almost instantly. 3 years down the line, still my favourite and main method of training. Such a simple yet effective method of training, so easy to track and aim for progression.

I also agree with what JP was saying about all this squeezing the muscle, pausing at the top of the rep and all that s**t not being the key. I'm not saying it doesn't have its place, but it's suited to some exercises more than others. With big back exercises for example, it's a power exercise, aim for progression over time and just use heavy weights and decent form and your back will take the load - same reason you're advised not to use momentum on curls, because it takes tension OFF the biceps, so for some people to say that you must not use any momentum whatsoever during back exercises or the tension will be somehow be shifted onto your biceps, is BS. Whereas, with isolations like cable laterals and curls, overhead extensions and other finesse exercises like that, yeah, squeeze the muscle, pause at the top and all that stuff. As I said, it has its place, but some guys swear by it for every exercise whereas I personally do not. Good to see someone reputable like JP agrees.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah I am a big fan of dorian yates my self Discovered him about 6 years back when he did the blood and guts . Love he'straining style and he is a ledge. Was following Mike mentzer before that and then discovered dorian got his training philosophies from mentzer him self I can see why dorian changed it a bit tho i take a look at mentzer workouts and it doesn't appeal. Jp here seems to do things a little different.more exercises and less sets ect.I have always trained high volume with intensity and It's always worked for me for my 9 years of training. But thinking of thinking out side the box for a while and seeing how my body responds. I know everyone is different so going to give this a go for 6 weeks. I'm gunna do it in a ppl twice weekly tho over 6 days and 1 day off inbetween


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Fan of both Dorian and JP, I subscribe to JP's site for 9 bucks a month, well worth it.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> Fan of both Dorian and JP, I subscribe to JP's site for 9 bucks a month, well worth it.


 I am thinking of enrolling it as well.

What kind of content he covers mate?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

He looks fcuked for his age (28), I remember him from when I first joined the forum, and have to say he is not aging well.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> He looks fcuked for his age (28), I remember him from when I first joined the forum, and have to say he is not aging well.


 Nobody ages well when they're walking around at 300lbs and blasting high doses of AAS for most of the year though. That's just high level bodybuilding for you.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> Nobody ages well when they're walking around at 300lbs and blasting high doses of AAS for most of the year though. That's just high level bodybuilding for you.


 Very true, not knocking the guy, but fcuk me, what will he look like in 20 years time.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Nobody ages well when they're walking around at 300lbs and blasting high doses of AAS for most of the year though. That's just high level bodybuilding for you.


 He doesn't look good for that high level bodybuilding though. Not doubting his knowledge.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I am thinking of enrolling it as well.
> 
> What kind of content he covers mate?


 Just about everything, diet, exercise, nutrition, aas....I like it, and being able to cancel at any time is a plus.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> He doesn't look good for that high level bodybuilding though. Not doubting his knowledge.


 The kid holds an unreal amount of dense muscle for his size. His problem is getting truly lean which has been shown in his recent shows. I think give him a few more years and he will properly nail it. He is still fairly young BB wise don't forget really and he's progressing at a good rate.

Awesome that we have someone off credentials of a Masters going into a PhD willing to showcase it for all to see....suppose he's making a fcuking killing off his site though aswell. 7 quid a month and like 1500+ members? :cool2:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> He doesn't look good for that high level bodybuilding though. Not doubting his knowledge.


 But the bulk of how he looks comes down to his genetics. I'd definitely say he knows a thing or two about how to build muscle though. He's huge and plenty of people have used his training style and made good progress.

View attachment IMG_1814.JPG


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> But the bulk of how he looks comes down to his genetics. I'd definitely say he knows a thing or two about how to build muscle though. He's huge and plenty of people have used his training style and made good progress.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142433


 As i said, i am not even qualified to doubt his knowledge.

My comment was due to his on stage appearance from an audience point of view, in all the videos he looks like someone who is in off season and got up to stage. Proper balonie. Just one video from many.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> The kid holds an unreal amount of dense muscle for his size. His problem is getting truly lean which has been shown in his recent shows. I think give him a few more years and he will properly nail it.* He is still fairly young BB wise* don't forget really and he's progressing at a good rate.
> 
> Awesome that we have someone off credentials of a Masters going into a PhD willing to showcase it for all to see....suppose he's making a fcuking killing off his site though aswell. 7 quid a month and like 1500+ members? :cool2:


 If we compare with the current trend in BBing at Olympia level, he is late IMO. Lot of Bbers in Mid twenties look far better than him.

But, i also believe good physique is not a true measure of knowledge.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> If we compare with the current trend in BBing at Olympia level, he is late IMO. Lot of Bbers in Mid twenties look far better than him.
> 
> But, i also believe good physique is not a true measure of knowledge.


 ok hulk lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> ok hulk lol


 Easiest thing in the world is to have an opinion


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Easiest thing in the world is to have an opinion


 you cant skip hard-work mate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

i like the guy, strong, knows his sh1t

wears flip-flops in the gym

my man


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> you cant skip hard-work mate


 who knows better than a non user


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> who knows better than a non user


 a user


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> a user


 As you say. You must have been on my side but i haven't been on yours so can't comment.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Ive recently joined up to his site and what he says makes sense, its all basics but like tells it how it is, helps you progress and forget all the crap you read off all the muppets online. Keep it simple lift heavy progressively over time and the muscle will follow with correct diet etc.

Using his 4 way split atm, only a week into it so about to do the back #2 rotation but i enjoyed the first and the chest and bicep sessions been solid.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

He talks a lot of sense, I've got time for him and subscribed. I may try high frequency/low volume approach soon enough. what I couldn't quiet grasp is, that if you look at some past proven mass building programs, they tend to lean more towards 5 x 5's and he's suggesting otherwise in this video, basically saying it's counterproductive, that you cannot progress on all 5 sets. which isn't true, as... well enough people have trained like that and done just that.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Starz said:


> He talks a lot of sense, I've got time for him and subscribed. I may try high frequency/low volume approach soon enough. what I couldn't quiet grasp is, that if you look at some past proven mass building programs, they tend to lean more towards 5 x 5's and he's suggesting otherwise in this video, basically saying it's counterproductive, that you cannot progress on all 5 sets. which isn't true, as... well enough people have trained like that and done just that.


 5x5 is for beginners you won't continue to progress on it indefinitely


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> you cant skip hard-work mate


 Bostin Loyd doesn't train with any real degree of effort at all. trains for 45 mins, with incredibly low volume on machine based exercises. with poor ROM. that being said, he probably did build the base of his physique, with more solid training in the past.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Starz said:


> Bostin Loyd doesn't train with any real degree of effort at all. trains for 45 mins, with incredibly low volume on machine based exercises. with poor ROM. that being said, he probably did build the base of his physique, with more solid training in the past.


 or so he would have you believe


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Toranator said:


> Ive recently joined up to his site and what he says makes sense, its all basics but like tells it how it is, helps you progress and forget all the crap you read off all the muppets online. Keep it simple lift heavy progressively over time and the muscle will follow with correct diet etc.
> 
> Using his 4 way split atm, only a week into it so about to do the back #2 rotation but i enjoyed the first and the chest and bicep sessions been solid.


 pot up the split brah


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> 5x5 is for beginners you won't continue to progress on it indefinitely


 That's not the point mate. he stated, you cannot really progress performing that many sets of an exercise, for each set, which you can, because I'm pretty sure, stronglifts or the ICF routine is designed to get you the following. 100kg Bench, 140kg Squat, 180kg Deadlift. so you obviously can progress on performing that many sets, because fcuk knows how many people have done so


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> or so he would have you believe


 




3.33


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

One question here, Suppose someone enroll on site like JP, is the logging in on the basis of IP address or just a normal account that we have like on this forum Log in and bam?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Starz said:


> That's not the point mate. he stated, you cannot really progress performing that many sets of an exercise, for each set, which you can, because I'm pretty sure, stronglifts or the ICF routine is designed to get you the following. 100kg Bench, 140kg Squat, 180kg Deadlift. so you obviously can progress on performing that many sets, because fcuk knows how many people have done so


 How is it not the point? If you can't progress the weight until you hit 5 reps across the 5 sets you will stall fairly quickly on 5x5. You'll get to a point where you're stuck on the same weight for weeks at a time, that actually you can get with relative ease on the first 2/3 sets and then struggle on the final couple. So the question then is what are those first couple of sets even doing? If you're cutting the set with 3 reps in the tank it make as well just be a warm up, and there are far better ways of warming up. You could do 3 warm up sets increasing the weight each time till you get to your working set weight. If you wanted to work at 5 reps then you'd find your weight for 5 reps would be more doing it that way than doing it 5x5.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> One question here, Suppose someone enroll on site like JP, is the logging in on the basis of IP address or just a normal account that we have like on this forum Log in and bam?


 pretty sure it logs IP

i just cancelled my subscription after 2 weeks

went in, scrolled through all the write ups, watched all the worth while videos

i put this in my log recently about my thoughts on his site

"lastly just thought id drop some controversial opinion on Jordan Peter's website which seems to be getting a lot of praise on here lately

while i do almost 90% agree with JP on most of what he says since ive signed up to the website he does strike me as someone with a really good knowledge base and i have certainly learned a thing or 2 since signing up however ive caught him out on a few things and hes one of those people thats so eloquently spoken that it can appear that they know more about what theyre on about then they really do

as a couple brief examples he says that X dose of AI's will knock out all e2 irrespective of aromtization of the individual yet im a perfect example of someone with blood work to back it that 1mg a day of adex puts me in range with 750mg of test

he also says that there is no place for letro yet again ive pushed my e2 high enough that 2.5mg of letro ED (yes you read that right) was enough to keep me comfortably within range

there was a few other things as well but this post is getting excessive

overall its definitely worth signing up for a month or 2, absorb all the info you can, take whats good, apply it and disregard whats s**t

like i say i agree with 90% of what he says i just dont like when people say things in categorical fashion when its simply their opinion "


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Seen this video a while back, What he says (at around 7 mintues 30?) about eccentric tension summed everything up for me.

Nothing else, on my weightlifting journey, has made more sense to me and is 100% IMO :thumbup1:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

But the studies show high volume works better bros


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Starz said:


> That's not the point mate. he stated, you cannot really progress performing that many sets of an exercise, for each set, which you can, because I'm pretty sure, stronglifts or the ICF routine is designed to get you the following. 100kg Bench, 140kg Squat, 180kg Deadlift. so you obviously can progress on performing that many sets, because fcuk knows how many people have done so


 Yeah, I mean I'm not at all a fan of 5x5 for bodybuilding purposes unless it's the "density" training kind, but you can certainly progress on a higher number of sets per exercise as long as you have a plan. I'm a fan of Vince Gironda 6x6 and the progression is simple - straight sets, start with 30 seconds rests, decrease the rests by 5 seconds when you can complete all 6 sets; when you can use that weight to complete all 6 reps of all 6 sets with 15 seconds of rest, increase the weight. Similar premise even with methods like Waterbury or GVT - when you can complete all the reps for all 10 sets, increase the weight. Used both programs and it's incredibly easy to track progress and have something to aim for each workout, and it's not at all uncommon to progress from one workout to the very next.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

i joined the site some time ago and it had some great content I like JO he is open and level headed with his approach. its not for everyone, as there simply isnt a one size fits all training style. Same as no one person is the gospel.

I am using his training split and have been for a few months for me I love it and I have seen great improvements. I have thrown in some GVT stuff in as well though to keep things interesting.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah, I mean I'm not at all a fan of 5x5 for bodybuilding purposes unless it's the "density" training kind, but you can certainly progress on a higher number of sets per exercise as long as you have a plan. I'm a fan of Vince Gironda 6x6 and the progression is simple - straight sets, start with 30 seconds rests, decrease the rests by 5 seconds when you can complete all 6 sets; when you can use that weight to complete all 6 reps of all 6 sets with 15 seconds of rest, increase the weight. Similar premise even with methods like Waterbury or GVT - when you can complete all the reps for all 10 sets, increase the weight. Used both programs and it's incredibly easy to track progress and have something to aim for each workout, and it's not at all uncommon to progress from one workout to the very next.


 Everything works until it doesn't


----------



## Henda929 (Oct 21, 2016)

Joined his site last week but it's mostly videos and I prefer to read articles that watch videos (I'm probably in the minority here). Has some solid good info, nothing you probably haven't read before if you have read a lot on training, particularly dante/dc's writing as have very similar principle regarding training.

tried to cancel but is no link like it says.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Henda929 said:


> tried to cancel but is no link like it says.


 That really pissed me off about the site as he kind of flogs the membership with the easy cancellation as one of the perks

I ended up cancelling through PayPal


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Henda929 said:


> Joined his site last week but it's mostly videos and I prefer to read articles that watch videos (I'm probably in the minority here). Has some solid good info, nothing you probably haven't read before if you have read a lot on training, particularly dante/dc's writing as have very similar principle regarding training.
> 
> tried tono link like it says cancel but is .


 I had the same problem and had to google how to cancel and did through paypal like @swole troll says.

Google paypal cancel recurring payments.

I just watched a load of his video's and then canceled.


----------



## Henda929 (Oct 21, 2016)

swole troll said:


> That really pissed me off about the site as he kind of flogs the membership with the easy cancellation as one of the perks
> 
> I ended up cancelling through PayPal





monkeybiker said:


> I had the same problem and had to google how to cancel and did through paypal like @swole troll says.
> 
> Google paypal cancel recurring payments.
> 
> I just watched a load of his video's and then canceled.


 Thanks, I'll do it that way. Was at a bit of a loss with what to do so probably would have ended up leaving it, this link that is mentioned must not exist if none of us can find it


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Everything works until it doesn't


 Tbf, if you deload regularly as you should, then you could stick to the same program for the rest of your life and it'll always continue to work.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

I think it's a good site full of good info but I'm probably not as clued up as a lot of you guys on here,

contacted him for some coaching but he is too busy, one of my mates is being coached off him and he is extremely happy with great progress


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Benny_01 said:


> I think it's a good site full of good info but I'm probably not as clued up as a lot of you guys on here,
> 
> contacted him for some coaching but he is too busy, one of my mates is being coached off him and he is extremely happy with great progress


 If by you're own admission you're not that clued up I'd work on that and maximise your potential as best you can on your own before forking out for coaching

You can only gain size and strength so fast, might as well get as much as you can on your own before hiring someone to take you to the next level


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

went to join site, only payable via PayPal, banned from PayPal, glad I saved £6


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Thought we'd have his entire sites content posted in here by now :confused1:


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Tbf, if you deload regularly as you should, then you could stick to the same program for the rest of your life and it'll always continue to work.


 How often do you deload your self mate. Go by feel or every few weeks or months.



Heavyassweights said:


> went to join site, only payable via PayPal, banned from PayPal, glad I saved £6


 Lol I couldn't either .


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

gymaddict1986 said:


> How often do you deload your self mate. Go by feel or every few weeks or months.
> 
> Lol I couldn't either .


 On average I'd say every 6-8 weeks. Depends on the program and cycle I'm running though. If the weights are still going up then there's no need to deload.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> On average I'd say every 6-8 weeks. Depends on the program and cycle I'm running though. If the weights are still going up then there's no need to deload.


 Yeah I used to take a week off around every 8-12 weeks my self. I can't bring my self around to do this anymore. Haven't had any time off in about 5 years now. But yep I agree as long as it's working no need to fix it


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

swole troll said:


> pretty sure it logs IP
> 
> i just cancelled my subscription after 2 weeks
> 
> ...


 Thanks for an insight of the site brother.

On bold, i have read the same view from a vet from another forum and at that time i was quite hesitant to put my views on table. I don't know what has led to this belief.

Personally, I am quite interested in his view points on training routines and splits. Saw one or two video and liked the intent. I am thinking of incorporating his thinking with beyond 531.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

swole troll said:


> If by you're own admission you're not that clued up I'd work on that and maximise your potential as best you can on your own before forking out for coaching
> 
> You can only gain size and strength so fast, might as well get as much as you can on your own before hiring someone to take you to the next level


 That's a good point, I am clued up to a certain extent and have built a fairly decent physique but I feel like I'm all maxed out with the info I know, I've also now got 10month old twins so time is one thing I don't really have that's the other reason I was looking at coaching, the goal is to eventually compete

i will have a think about it and see what's best


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

Probably the least constructive comment ever and I apologise if he has something wrong with him, but I just can't look at his face. It's just wrong.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Thanks for an insight of the site brother.
> 
> On bold, i have read the same view from a vet from another forum and at that time i was quite hesitant to put my views on table. I don't know what has led to this belief.
> 
> Personally, I am quite interested in his view points on training routines and splits. Saw one or two video and liked the intent. I am thinking of incorporating his thinking with beyond 531.


 no worries man

and dont let my negative posting about his site put you off
as i said 90% of what he says i do agree with an i did learn a thing or 2

my advice to anyone thinking of joining up is to just sign up, absorb everything and unsub

leave it 6-12 months then do the same again

he even said in a podcast he thinks its a smart idea to do that.

531 as you and many others on here know is my favorite template because it is long term consistent progression and also extremely versatile

you could definitely incorporate some of JP's methods into 531


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

TommyP87 said:


> Probably the least constructive comment ever and I apologise if he has something wrong with him, but I just can't look at his face. It's just wrong.


 yea he's closed casket material for sure


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

So is it basically your 1-2 work sets per exercise to death & beyond style training?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

swole troll said:


> no worries man
> 
> and dont let my negative posting about his site put you off
> as i said 90% of what he says i do agree with an i did learn a thing or 2
> ...


 I will take this advice


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I just think his voice doesn't match his person! He sounds really posh when he talks but when he trains, he ain't posh.

Really enjoy listening to the guy even if I don't follow his training style or f**k all like that, I just like listening to knowledgeable people who talk about things I'm interested in.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> So is it basically your 1-2 work sets per exercise to death & beyond style training?


 Yep my first session tonight of the 2 working sets over 3 exercises so was around 6 working sets for chest. Chest is aniolated, lots of forced reps , negatives ect. Can't even squeeze my chest at the moment 6 hours post workout. After a decade of volume training . I quite enjoyed this. Looking forward to back tomorrow. Best session I have had in months


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

TommyP87 said:


> Probably the least constructive comment ever and I apologise if he has something wrong with him, but I just can't look at his face. It's just wrong.


 A mate met up with him at a gym and said his face is massive and didn't know where to look. Like watching a film 1 meter away from a 60inch TV


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

jake87 said:


> A mate met up with him at a gym and said his face is massive and didn't know where to look. Like watching a film 1 meter away from a 60inch TV


----------

